# Sikaflex HELP



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I have been told by Sika that I require the following to stick my Solar Panel aluminium brackets to my Motorhome roof which is GRP.

Sika 205
Sikaflex 252
Sika 210
Sika 206 G+P

Anyone know where I can get that lot from at a reasonable price, been at it for ages

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been told by Sika that I require the following to stick my Solar Panel aluminium brackets to my Motorhome roof which is GRP.
> 
> ...


You could try phoning Glen or Ian! :roll:

Peter


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

try looking on ebay. 

Why do you need so many? When I stuck mine on I only used 1 

Google sikaflex 252 for example and you will come across a data sheet you will find that it's the setting time that's different. 

Good luck with the sticking, 1 tip is to use masking tape to stop it sticking onto areas you don't want sticking as it gets everywhere, and wear the gloves provided at service stations to keep it off your hands. Frank.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I forgot to say I used sikaflex 252. Frank


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i've got 6 tubes of 252 £7 a tube, you don't need all that lot just 252 thats all my sat dish is fixed with, been there a while too .dennis


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

My Solar Panel AND My Oyster sat were both stuck by Sikaflex 252 and DEF No Movement, even when it came to wanting them removed.

:BIG:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Lots of sikaflex products HERE but when I did my self build I used 512 for everything .


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sounds like an awful lot of products, I take it at least one of them is a degreaser/cleaner??

Anywhoo, we use citrus based cleaner, make sure roof is dry and then geocel hm.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Many thanks for all your assistance and comments.

I am going to use GEOBOND Marine, from RS who we have an account with, around £9.00 a tube.

Will update you on how it goes

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I used Sikaflex 292. It is more expensive but is similar to the Geobond.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sikaflex 292 / I*



rowley said:


> I used Sikaflex 292. It is more expensive but is similar to the Geobond.


I have just bought some sikaflex 292i for our additional solar panel.

The "i" is "powered by i-Cure" whatever that is?

TM


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Have a body shop and use various sealant / adhesives , 
Sikkaflex tigerseal starchem to name a few, have got dome, solar panels on roof so did some experiments prior to fixing them, I can honestly say neither of the products lacked stick ability, I ended up putting solar panels on with sikkaflex and the dome with tigerseal I have every faith in either of the products, incidentally during the research I glued to sheets of steel together let them cure and clamped each half to a chain and wrapped round towbar of van and the other end to a mondeo, I towed the mondeo around the yard with only the sealant holding it all together, all 3 sealants managed the same task


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Testing*



gnscloz said:


> Have a body shop and use various sealant / adhesives ,
> Sikkaflex tigerseal starchem to name a few, have got dome, solar panels on roof so did some experiments prior to fixing them, I can honestly say neither of the products lacked stick ability, I ended up putting solar panels on with sikkaflex and the dome with tigerseal I have every faith in either of the products, incidentally during the research I glued to sheets of steel together let them cure and clamped each half to a chain and wrapped round towbar of van and the other end to a mondeo, I towed the mondeo around the yard with only the sealant holding it all together, all 3 sealants managed the same task


Thanks for that. The Tigerseal is one I have not heard of.

Sounds like you gave it a good testing!.

Are you the Solvite man?

TM


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Testing*



teemyob said:


> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> > Have a body shop and use various sealant / adhesives ,
> ...


lol 
not the solvite man, though her in doors would like to see me suspended in mid air i'm sure.
i honestly think most sealers are much of a muchness renault glue wings on quarter panels etc, and they are impossible to remove, i accept sikkaflex is the bees knees but dont think tiger seal or starchem is any weaker, in my opinion its the prep thats the most important side of it


----------

